# Pioneer MCACC PRO not setting ref level



## mpickard (Sep 10, 2011)

I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong place or if it's a repeat. I did some searching and did not find what I was looking for. I am using a Pioneer sc-lx801 in a 5.1 configuration. 

I start with full auto mcacc. It sets up my speakers as large. I change them to small with xover at 80Hz. Then I go to manual mcacc to check reverb. I change the window to 30ms-50ms to catch the measurement before room reverb kicks in and run EQ professional. This results in good equalization.

After the process above the sound is ok but the volume is quite low. It is considerably lower than after just the full auto mcacc. I check levels and all small speakers are at to -12db. The sub is set to -15db. I go back to level settings to output the noise signal and check with spl meter c-weighted using the slow average setting. I measure 66db instead of 75db. I manually increased all levels 9db. 

I guess I expected that the mcacc process would result in a good calibration including reference level adjustment. Am I missing something? Does EQ professional not work this way? Pioneer documentation could be improved here. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------

